# Has anyone ever heard of this movie?



## cam_ukemi (Jun 17, 2021)

Japanese Title: おまえうまそうだな (_Omae Umasoudana_)
English Titles: _You are Umasou_, _Heart and Yummie_







This is a Japanese children's movie that was released in the fall of 2010. I think it got a very limited subbed television release in the States, but apart from that, no official English localization. It's a beautiful film about adoption, family, and self-discovery wrapped up in a cute but surprisingly violent package! The animation, the background art, the music, the script, the voice acting...everything about this movie hits it out of the park for me, and it's a shame that so many people have been sleeping on it for so long. I was hoping that I'd have some luck finding fellow fans of this movie in the furry community.


----------



## perkele (Jul 20, 2021)

I heard it mentioned in passing. I haven't seen it. It came up in my fan-subbing group, but didn't get picked up. People thought it was cute.


----------



## Findabayr (Aug 12, 2021)

Do you let your kids watching anime or Japanese cartoons?  I mean I see the difference between anime and kids cartoons, don't get me wrong. But I find them a bit too much. Too much animation, too aggressive. Idk., maybe it's just my opinion. I am an anime lover, but for my kids I prefer minimum hours of cartoons and only those meant for development. Where do you watch them? You've mentioned USA, so maybe you could share some cheap online streaming services where I could find more of these cartoons. The majority of websites I have found look doubtful. I am afraid of illegal streaming so I am searching for a reliable service.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2021)

I've seen this one. passed by it years ago. "3
apparently its based on a childrens book and It's totally cute.


----------



## JuniperW (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes, I’ve heard of it but haven’t watched it before. It looks super-cute though!


----------

